# An official color e-ink reader! E Ink's Triton



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Just yesterday I posted on Havon's new E-ink reader. Now, E ink Triton shows off its power. Not sure if you have read this already. The future of E Ink color is here, and it won't sacrifice power. This looks awesome!

http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/09/e-ink-shows-off-triton-color-epaper-touts-faster-performance-r/


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am sure they will be here eventually but they are are not for sale anywhere.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, I'm impressed! This is going to be an interesting 6-12 months seeing what comes out in new ereaders.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice...


----------

